# Discord für die deutsche StarWars Battlefront II Community



## Justus169 (7. Mai 2019)

*Discord für die deutsche StarWars Battlefront II Community*

*������*
*https://discord.gg/K5hQRR7*

*Hi Leute������*

*Wir der Star Wars Battlefront II Discord sind ein frisch gegründeter Discord, der die deutsche Community von SWBF II vereinen möchte������*

*Unser Discord ist dafür da, dass ihr Mitspieler findet und euch Austauschen könnt. *
*Zudem findet ihr bei uns auch noch News zu kommenden Updates, Videos von unseren Lieblings StarWars Youtubern und andere coole Funktionen.*

*Also sollte dieser Beitrag euer Interesse geweckt haben, dann guckt doch mal bei uns Vorbei.*
*Wir freuen uns auf euch������*

*MfG *

*Euer Star Wars Battlefront II Discord Team*

*PS: Zur Zeit suchen wir auch noch Unterstützung im Server Team. Solltet ihr Interesse haben euch in diesem Bereiche zu engagieren, meldet euch auf dem Discord bei @Justus*

*https://discord.gg/K5hQRR7*
*������*


----------

